# Now .99 for the month of July - Art of the Ninja: Earth



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Art of the Ninja: Earth is book 1 of my new fantasy series Shadow Legacy. It's getting great reviews. The book trailer is awesome and the story is generating a great deal of hype.

The basis of the story: modern day teen assassins trained in the way of the ninja.

If you know about my kids mystery books then you can go on my website and read a sample chapter from the first Shadow Legacy book. Silver Leaf Books will be posting links and news on their website at www.silverleafbooks.com

You can also visit my blog to catch up on the latest concepts and revolutions derived from the story at http://artoftheninja.blogspot.com

So, how do you make a story about ninjas into a fantasy? Well...for a ninja the possibilities are endless....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, TJ, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Book 1 - Art of the Ninja:  Earth will be released in electronic format sometime in Dec 2010.  Paper version Feb 2011.  Read a sample chapter at www.authorsden.com/tjperkins

Alternate Fantasy that puts a whole new twist on Ninja.


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Shadow Legacy is available on Kindle, but the book launch for the paper version is happening May 7. Call Constellation Books or go on line and purchase your advanced copy and have it signed by the author. Here's the link http://www.constellationbooks.com/book/9781609750398

You can also purchase signed copies of my YA mystery books from this book store or get them faster on Kindle!

If you pre-order a copy of Shadow Legacy and pick it up the day of the launch you will get a free gift! There will be food, wine, soda, and treats! Hope to see you there!

Don't forget to visit the Shadow Legacy blog. http://tj-perkins.blogspot.com/ It's still new, so there aren't a whole lot of postings yet.


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

The book trailer for Shadow Legacy is now complete.  So far I've been able to post it on my Facebook page.  I'd love it if you would take a moment to check it out. Find me as T.j. Perkins on Facebook.  The trailer is on my Wall.  Enjoy!

Once I get it on UTube I can post it on the Board.

This is hot!  And even though the street date is May 1 people are buying on Kindle and B&N.com already!


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.silverleafbooks.com/Authors_Perkins_Trailers.htm

Here is the link to the new book trailer for Shadow Legacy


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

If you missed the book trailer you can still see it http://www.silverleafbooks.com/Authors_Perkins_Trailers.htm

Reviews are coming in and sales are going up! See what all the hype is about!


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

TJ Perkins said:


> If you missed the book trailer you can still see it http://www.silverleafbooks.com/Authors_Perkins_Trailers.htm
> 
> Reviews are coming in and sales are going up! See what all the hype is about!


Art of the Ninja: Earth, the first installment of the Shadow Legacy series is getting great reviews! 4-5 stars on Amazon and B&N.com. Get your copy and follow the legacy...


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Through lots of reviews by readers and professional reviewers it has been discover that I've created a cross-genre story of fantasy/manga. Art of the Ninja: Earth is now classified as Teen/YA/manga/fantasy. Wow - what a combination! This came as a complete surprise to myself and my publisher, but the public has been heard and the demands have been met.

This was not my initial design when I wrote the series, but sometimes the best things are what's not expected......

I hope you all continue to enjoy Art of the Ninja: Earth. Don't forget to see the book trailer and see what all the hype is about!

http://www.silverleafbooks.com/Authors_Perkins_Trailers.htm


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Sales are jumping this weekend for Art of the Ninja: Earth. The first installment of the Shadow Legacy series is really taking off and teens love it! If you haven't read the sample chapter go to www/authorsden.com/tjperkins and check it out.

If you haven't seen the book trailer yet go to www.silverleafbooks.com, click on my name TJ Perkins to go to my author page and then click on trailer.

Don't forget to follow me on my blog http://tj-perkins.blogspot.com/

Art of the Ninja: Earth is available in all formats: Kindle, Nook, iPad, and is the lease expensive on Amazon.com and B&N.com, but you can order it through any book store if you wish. Get your copy today and see what all the hype is about! Enjoy!


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Get your Manga on!

Art of the Ninja: Earth is the first book in the Shadow Legacy series and already it's getting excellent reviews, sales are up and teens are discovering a new cross-genre book of fantasy/manga.

Sure to please even the most difficult reader, Art of the Ninja: Earth is a great choice for summer reading.  Get your copy on Kindle, Nook, Amazon.com, B&N.com, iPad, and any and all formats.  Or simply order from your favorite book store.

Enjoy!


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

TJ Perkins said:


> Get your Manga on!
> 
> Art of the Ninja: Earth is the first book in the Shadow Legacy series and already it's getting excellent reviews, sales are up and teens are discovering a new cross-genre book of fantasy/manga.
> 
> ...


You can also read a sample chapter on my website www.authorsden.com/tjperkins

and don't forget to check out the book trailer. The link is on my website too! Make sure you visit my blog! Enjoy!


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

This looks like a lot of fun. I'll definitely check it out. I'm going to pass the word along to my sister and her husband, too. They love ninjas's so much they named their Yorkie Ninja. Lol. Congrats and good luck!

Heather


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

TJ Perkins said:


> You can also read a sample chapter on my website www.authorsden.com/tjperkins
> 
> and don't forget to check out the book trailer. The link is on my website too! Make sure you visit my blog! Enjoy!


You can get your autographed copy of Art of the Ninja: Earth tomorrow, Sat July 30th at the B&N Inner Harbor Baltimore City. Join TJ Perkins on the 2nd floor and get your copy while supplies last. Remember, this is the big anime convention weekend and people flock to B&N to get the latest in anime and manga. Stop by and check out Shadow Legacy - Art of the Ninja: Earth.


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

HDJensen said:


> This looks like a lot of fun. I'll definitely check it out. I'm going to pass the word along to my sister and her husband, too. They love ninjas's so much they named their Yorkie Ninja. Lol. Congrats and good luck!
> 
> Heather


Thanks Heather!


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

TJ Perkins said:


> Get your Manga on!
> 
> Art of the Ninja: Earth is the first book in the Shadow Legacy series and already it's getting excellent reviews, sales are up and teens are discovering a new cross-genre book of fantasy/manga.
> 
> ...


This thread is growing and if you haven't checked out Art of the Ninaj: Earth you're definately missing out! The book trailer is awesome, and you can read a sample chapter on my website www.authorsden.com/tjperkins

Art of the Ninja: Earth is getting excellent reviews and is available in all formats: Kindle, Nook, iPad, amazon.com, B&N.com or order from your favorite book store!


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

TJ Perkins said:


> This thread is growing and if you haven't checked out Art of the Ninaj: Earth you're definately missing out! The book trailer is awesome, and you can read a sample chapter on my website www.authorsden.com/tjperkins
> 
> Art of the Ninja: Earth is getting excellent reviews and is available in all formats: Kindle, Nook, iPad, amazon.com, B&N.com or order from your favorite book store!


Word is spreading fast! A couple teens came to my latest booksigning and said they heard of Art of the Ninja because a friend of theirs read it and said it was really good! Awesome! Read the book, post your review.


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Ever find yourself reading the same genre or only books from 1 author? Try something different - just try. Shadow Legacy is a new series by TJ Perkins and book 1 is out. Art of the Ninja: Earth is getting great reviews and teens are eating it up. Full of excitement, action and fantastic characters, Art of the Ninja is a fantasy that reviewers and readers are claiming to be a cross-genre of fantasy/manga. So, if you're stuck inside this weekend due to bad weather down loan Art of the Ninja: Earth by TJ Perkins and enter a new era of teen fantasy.

Follow the legacy......

_[merged with existing thread. --Betsy]_


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

TJ Perkins said:


> Book 1 - Art of the Ninja: Earth will be released in electronic format sometime in Dec 2010. Paper version Feb 2011. Read a sample chapter at www.authorsden.com/tjperkins
> 
> Alternate Fantasy that puts a whole new twist on Ninja.


I hope your book is doing very well.


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

TJ Perkins said:


> Don't miss out - follow the Legacy....
> 
> http://www.silverleafbooks.com/Authors_Perkins_Trailers.htm watch the book trailer for Book 1 Art of the Ninja: Earth


If you haven't locked on to this exciting new series you're missing out! www.authorsden.com/tjperkins


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Little known fact - ninja can hide in the snow.

Hey there!  If you haven't read Art of the Ninja: Earth, book 1 in the Shadow Legacy series, you better get on board because teens are reading and it loving it!

Check out all of my prior posts below.  Get a copy for someone special at this time of year, check out the book trailer and read the review.

Enjoy!


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm known for great mystery books for ages 8-14, but now have out teen fantasy, a cross-genre of fantasy/manga. This book is getting great reviews and book 2 has been accepted by my publisher Silver Leaf Books! Get the first book and follow the legacy....

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004K1EVGE Get your copy of Art of the Ninja: Earth Book 1 in the Shadow Legacy series.


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

With the upcoming release of Book 2 in the Shadow Legacy series Silver Leaf Books is now offering Book 1, Art of the Ninja: Earth for .99 only on Kindle and only during the month of July. Get this hot summer savings and download your copy today. Only 3 more weeks to go and this offer will be gone for good!

Follow this link to get Art of the Ninja: Earth for only .99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004K1EVGE

Get swept into a world of imagery that only TJ Perkins can produce with the first cross-genre of fantasy/manga. The Shadow Legacy series promises to be one of those suprise series that a 'craze' is born from.


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

The final countdown to Otakon and the last days that Art of the Ninja: Earth will be available for .99 only on Kindle.

With the upcoming release of Book 2 in the Shadow Legacy series Silver Leaf Books is now offering Book 1, Art of the Ninja: Earth for .99 only on Kindle and only during the month of July. Get this hot summer savings and download your copy today.

Follow this link to get Art of the Ninja: Earth for only .99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004K1EVGE

Get swept into a world of imagery that only TJ Perkins can produce with the first cross-genre of fantasy/manga. The Shadow Legacy series promises to be one of those suprise series that a 'craze' is born from.


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Special pricing for Art of the Ninja: Earth, Book 1 in the Shadow Legacy series is over, but is still offered at a great price here

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Ninja-Shadow-Legacy-ebook/dp/B004K1EVGE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350603113&sr=8-1&keywords=t.j.+perkins

Gear up for Book 2 Power of the Ninja: Fire now available on Kindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009RTWMOW


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Book 2 Power of the Ninja: Fire is now FREE until Nov 29. Get yours today! http://www.amazon.com/Power-Ninja-Shadow-Legacy-ebook/dp/B009RTWMOW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354067597&sr=1-1&keywords=t.j.+perkins


----------

